# Blazers unveil new jerseys



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Two new Portland Trail Blazers jerseys were announced today in celebration of their 40th Anniversary Season — a red Hardwood Classics from the 70's and a new "Rip City" jersey, which sort of looks like something Ron Artest or Vince Vaughn would play slow-pitch softball in.


Apparently the "Rip City" jersey is the new alternate.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Trail-Blazers-unveil-new-alternate-jerseys-for-?urn=nba,183365


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Tight work. I like that look.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

looks pretty good


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Those look pretty cool.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rip city for mother ****in shiggidy. putting nicknames of cities on jerseys is a little odd to me, but the overall look of the jerseys are pretty clean


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Old school - not bad.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

like it, better than the jerseys right now at least


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

<--- Fan of the old school look.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am not sure I like the red one. The other is pretty cool though.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How can people like the white one? Will these be like alternates or will these be their full time jersey?

EDIT - Nevermind i just read.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

the rip city one looks cool but not something I'm used to seeing a professional sports team wearing.


looks more like an and1 jersey. I still wouldn't mind wearing one to play ball in though


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Im gettin me a Rip City jersey


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Those are sweeeet


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

old school jerseys are the best. these are awesome.


----------

